# Female Climbers



## MasterBlaster (Jul 9, 2003)

I was wondering how many females climbers there are out there. I see mention of it sometimes in TCI and AA, yet I've never seen one anywhere. That would be cool. I have seen women working the ground, but never up a tree. I wonder what the numbers are. Around here, it's zero. Be neat to see that change!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 9, 2003)

Most of them gravitate to municiple and institutional work, easire to handle the jerks in those settings.

I've net a few, never done work with them.


----------



## ramanujan (Jul 9, 2003)

My roommate is marrying the _female_ who placed 6th at last year's ITCC in the women's division. but she is no longer doing tree work... but was a fine climber when she did


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 10, 2003)

I have met a female climber before. I know she went to the ITCC a couple times, probably will be going again this year. I think she placed 6th? or 3rd? Really nice lady, does consulting for the most part. Climbing is rarely a part of her job.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 10, 2003)

In Oregon, I've met only one woman that was an arborist. She was also a Certified Arborist.

She pruned, but not any climbing.

She worked for Organicare out here.

After she claimed she could out-prune me because she was a Certified Arborist, which she felt was better than my landscape certification, I called her boss and said if she was that good, maybe I should hire her.

He said "you can have her."

In all my workplaces, including the golf courses and university campuses, I've only worked with 2 women that were tough enough for the landscape profession - hands-on - that may possibly have been able to handle light climbing. And they were pretty tough womem.

But I don't think they had the physical stamina or strength to do all the tasks of the average male climber in Oregon. We all know that you have to really "muscle" your way through some of these projects.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2003)

<snip>


----------



## ok2climb (Jul 10, 2003)

Mellisa Lawler with The Care of Trees office in Gaithersburg, MD. She placed first for the 2nd year in a row at the MAC-ISA jamboree and will be competing for years to come. She is a certified arborist and District Foreman for that office as well, hell of a climber and as nasty of a tree guy as any of us


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 10, 2003)

I've had a couple of women work for me. They were entry level climbers. As such, they improved quicker than any male climbers who hired on with the same skills.

Is it surprising that women don't feel comfortable posting here or working in this profession with the comments being made? How would you feel if your daughter, sister, niece came home from work and told you about these comments? I had hoped that this garbage talk would have been left aside years ago.

Tom


----------



## TREETX (Jul 10, 2003)

I can see how women have a place as climbers never seen one in action. Got to meet Christine Engle a while back.

Women generally have more balance and attention to detail than men. Seems like they would make great climbers. There is a lot more to climbing than big saws and removals.


----------



## Burnham (Jul 10, 2003)

Right as rain, Tom. Where I work, those comments are enough to get you serious grief in the form of suspension, and if repeatedly a problem, fired. 

Of course, treating people with respect shouldn't be dependent on fear of punishment. Just think about how you would want men to treat your daughter, sister, or mate...if you don't see the clear path by that analysis, well...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm gone for one day and the trolls come out from under the rocks 

How bought this, there is a big, hairy, gay bodybuilder on the crew who keeps yelling how he digs * your * butt.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jul 11, 2003)

Paul, that's when we really need to evaluate intestinal fortitude.


----------



## nod (Jul 12, 2003)

:alien:  

Some of the attitudes I read here from time to time truley are bewildering. From people who touch nature on a daily basis I would have expected more. Maybe I'm wrong in that there are many who simply rub shoulders with nature then turn and kick it's arse?!
Bigoted muppets!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 12, 2003)

One cannot really understand sexual harrasment untill they, or a frend are subject to it.

Some guys think it is a a right to bother women, and touching is perfectly natural. I can remember a time at a large company i worked at, a saled puke was "chatting' to a young office lady and stroking her arm. I had just looked up, seeing this I said"that's sexual harrasment and I'm her witness. I did this half joking ly. The look of releif on her face was an eye opener, and she said "It certainly is!!"

Of course he looked daggers at me.

On paper things like "Unwanted touching, looking" or "coarse language" seem silly. 

Most guys joke that they would see that typ of behavior towards them would be a perk, well it aint. Now think of it as a big fat lady 20 years loder then you....or how'bout 10 of them?

It does not matter if you respect them, one should act civilly towards all poeple."Do unto others..."


----------



## NickfromWI (Jul 13, 2003)

*my biggest gripe....*

The thing that bothers me the worst about working around tree-workers (who are almost always guys), is how production at a jobsite almost stops when a half decent looking girl from ages 14-50 walks by. I feel ashamed when, during lunch, there is a conversation going, then it stops. Confused, I look to see what's up, and there is just a lady, a poor lady walking her dog. Do they think she wants all these boys (they do not behave like men) staring at her, then commenting, after she is gone, what they would/could do to her? It really pisses me off. I want to walk up to the ladies and apologize on their behalf. It's the same thing driving in trucks, all the heads turn. Why do you look. Do they think she is going to look at them? Wink at them? Ask them for their phone numbers? If not, then is there a reason to look? Are they not content with the girls with whom they live and have children? It's no wonder some girls don't feel comfortable just walking semi-confidently alone around town. It's degrading, not only to the women, but also to the guys that do it. It speaks lowly of them. Guys, if this is you, please give it a break. Sometimes, if I'm standing next to a sidewalk heading up a tree and a lady walks by, I like to look them right in the eyes and say hi...and maybe ask how their day is. I think girls are comforted by someone treating them as a person and not a picture. Give it a shot.

love and respect, especially to Heidi, the female climber I worked with in Chicago

nick


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, I think that reflects the quality of the companyies you work for Nick  .

I'm not against the casual glance at a pretty lady, that is nature. The group oggle is a little more primatve "Whoah, look at that!"

If I have a say in the operations of a crew, I'm with you on the plesant greeting. It should be offered to any passer by.

Oh, and an offer for free chip or fire wood to any obviouse nieghbor


----------



## TREETX (Jul 13, 2003)

Nick, can you type that again in spanish so I can let my guys read it.....

They need it bad I think 14-50 is kind of narrow...


----------



## NickfromWI (Jul 13, 2003)

TREETX, it will take a little time, but i'll see what i can do! And you're right, 14-50 was a very conservative range.

love
nick


----------



## TREETX (Jul 13, 2003)

It is sad that this topic is even brought up at all. Just shows reality of our world. We spend time dealing with BS that grown people should just know without having to be told.

When I first got a job as crew leader, I though about how I was going to make the company more efficient, and educate the workers on better techniques to promote EXCELLENCE in tree care.

Reality was having to make sure everyone packed a lunch, telling the same idot to put out cones EVERY day, telling everyone to wear a helmet daily, use at least ONE tie in pt, make sure they didn't take saws home, remembered to clock out at the end of the day, and of course - not hoot and holler at every female thing in sight....  

It is really sad - not one of the things that gives me great faith in humanity.


----------



## trees4life (Jul 14, 2003)

I personally know 4 female climbers, but have only seen 2 of them climb. Very skilled workers. It appears that sexual harassment on the job is the least of their worries. Some men have tried to intimidate them with physical harm (intentionally dropping pieces from the tree), to vandalizing their homes, & making harassing phone calls. Scary sh*t.

I don't climb, but I'm making inspections, and some homeowners, passersby, and workers on site certainly try to make women feel uncomfortable. The older I get, the less crap I take from anyone, I've learned to stare down these jerks, but it's tough for the younger women. It's nice to hear there are a lot of men out there that don't feel it's their right to harass women.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 15, 2003)

Most guys just need to see it in a different perspective, or see that it really makes women "uncomfortable" or that is is wrong to make them so.

For most it is not a maliciouse thing, they just don't understand that others don't see it as funny/accseptable.

It perpetuates because good men do nothing.


----------



## Jock (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey Nick, I looked at a girl the other day while driving through Manchester, very beautiful, and wearing very little, however i hit the kerb bust a tyre and a wheel trim, a bit embarrising for me but she smiled or was she laughing ? not sure, but hey she wasnt wearing virtually no clothes to stop people looking at her, she was after all the attention she could get, and I think she wanted me badly, but i had that tyre to replace


----------



## NickfromWI (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jock _
> *...and I think she wanted me badly... *



Which is why, while you stopped, she walked over and handed you her phone number and you offered to join you in a post-work recreational activity.

I'm just picking on you. Maybe karma sent you into the curb!!!

Be nice to the ladies, guys!

love
nick


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 17, 2003)

Shoot! I was kinda hoping to see a female climber make a post by now. Are there really any out there? It appears to be a myth!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 17, 2003)

Climbers???


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 18, 2003)

We have one female climber, (from OH or IN?) who comes here every so often. One Arborist who does occasional climbing and one property owner who does proffesional horticulture in herbacious propigation


----------



## rborist1 (Jul 18, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## treegeek (Jul 20, 2003)

ok guys. strange to be the only woman posting on this thread - thanks to whoever put it up. i'm a full time climber running my own tree co. in seattle, 8 yrs of climbing experience, certified arborist for 6 yrs, and i will be competing in montreal. i haven't met too many woman climbers either, which seems odd to me. i got pretty lucky on the sexual harrassment/sexist bullsh*t front, but there were certainly lot's of guys who needed convincing that i could do my job and do it well. if i hadn't been so determined and so in love with climbing trees it might not have been worth dealing with some of the attitudes represented in this forum. but here i am. i guess what i'd like to suggest to some of you (you'll know who you are) is that you don't assume you know what a woman can do until you've given her the same opportunity to earn your respect you'd give to any guy.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 20, 2003)

Hey, Treegeek - Welcome to AS. Hope to see more posts from you in the future! Don't worry to much(as I'm sure you don't) about us 'guys' as we're pretty much harmless around here. Come join in on the fun, and keep on climbing!


----------



## treegeek (Jul 20, 2003)

*re: montreal*

hey kftree
the competitions these days (chapters too if applicable) are split into 2 divisions - men and women. last yr at the international there were i believe 9 women and maybe 50 men. the trees for the master's challenge were different but on all other events the same trees were used. the times were scored in two divisions though. the speed climb for the women was 60 ft up a sequoia and the guys did 90 - it's all still in the process of evolving.
treegeek


----------



## Mattman (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey guys and gal,

I am glad to see that there are women in tree work, and especially in climbing. I am a firm believer in equal opportunity in the workplace. I do however, recognize the fact that women haven't got the strength to do a lot of the tasks that are required of us due to lack of strength and stamina. ON AVERAGE! Those women that do any tree climbing at all are due a big pat on the back, and I for one will buy the beer. This is a tough job for a man, and even tougher for most women. 

And as for the harrasment. If I was made aware of any problems of that nature on my crew I would fire the offending employee in an instant. I have been discriminated against in the workplace before, and hate bullies. But, gawking at a pretty girl......we're only human. 

Matt


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 21, 2003)

This year will be the second year the Womanes TCC will be a full event, In Milwaukee 2 years ago they did not do all the stations and i think the organizers were almost lynched by the contestants.


It's evolving, I think the women got ripped off on the choice of trees for the MC last year. They were put into a very twiggy beech where they guys were in a big wide oak that was perfect for big moves, not to mention setting a line 

So all you people who know female climbers, get them to enter their chapters TCC's. A number of people are "winning" by default, getting sent to the ITCC because they are the only one signing up. Chance for a free trip and maybe even some prizes, not to mention the recognition. That's good for a resume'.


----------



## Mattman (Jul 21, 2003)

People use that sort of thing for a resume? I never gave it much credit. The thought of injuring oneself in competition at the expense of ones career always seemed a little silly to me. I may give it a try after I retire from climbing though.

I would however, like to see women go head to head with the men. Good for a laugh.....at the men's expense.


----------



## TREETX (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mattman _
> *People use that sort of thing for a resume? I never gave it much credit. *



I think it would be good for a resume. It shows a genuine interest in climbing and willingness to learn new, safer techniques, plus have a higher awareness of the equipment you use.




> *The thought of injuring oneself in competition at the expense of ones career always seemed a little silly to me. I may give it a try after I retire from climbing though.
> *



Get over yourself and your insecurities. Sounds like you are just afraid that someone out there is better than you. 

I'll let you in on a secret, no matter how good of a climber you are, how many climbing comps you have won, someone, somewhere is better than you.

If you are worrying about injuring yourself, you are not using safe techniques. Or are you worried about freak lightning bolts?? Maybe you need training if risk of injury is so high.

Being intimidated by comps is just stupid. I was for a while and had the same attitude until I realized the only way I would learn more would be to climb with other progressive climbers and rub shoulders with climbers that care about climbing and tree care, not just punching a clock.

Practicing for comps has just made me more of an efficient climber. Thus a safer and faster climber. That all translates into $$

Do I think I will ever be ITCC champ? NO!!

Will I compete in future comps?? YES!!


----------



## Mattman (Jul 22, 2003)

You make a good point about rubbing shoulders with progressive climbers. Maybe you're on to something. I do have a family to support, and don't play adult sports for the same reason I don't compete. As I age I realize that I may not be at the top of my game. I just don't see the need to push it. Not to mention that you aren't covered by workers comp at these events. I can't afford to injure myself in competition. You may be financially set, but I'm not. It does look like a lot of fun though. Which is why I would like to try it after I retire from climbing professionally.

The reason why I don't give it much credit is that I'm sure that outside of the controlled environment of the competition there are a lot of fourth and fifth place climbers that are just as good, if not better climbers to have around the job site.

Matt


----------



## TREETX (Jul 22, 2003)

The best comp climber is not necessarily the best removal or pruning - work climber. That is for sure.

I see your point about not wanting have an injury not covered by workers comp. I don't have comp coverage as is so no diff to me.

There are a lot of guys your age and older competing and winning. 

It is fun and it is a lot safer than a normal work day. For starters, no saws/sharp cutting objects involved. 2, everyone there are safety freaks. 3, all the events have been run before so the integrity of the tree is insured.

Climbing comps are to work climbing as rodeos are to real working cowboys. Not many cowboys riding a bull as part of their daily tasks. Rather a display of their balance and strength skills, as well as ability to stay cool in the right situation.

Exception to this analogy is the fact that climbing comps are safer than the actual work unlike the rodeo part of the analogy.

No girls climbed in TX. So if only one enters and climbs, she wins chapter title and goes to international??


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't think it is the chapter title, but a chapter sponsorship if there is no competition for the spot.

I don't know any bad climbers in the competiotions, just ones that know they will never win, but do it anyways. I fill the first part, but use the time I could be playing for networking oportunites.

No one thing in a resume' should be a desciding factor, but along with vollenteerism and proffesional affiliations, it fleshes out the person beyond where they worked.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 22, 2003)

For at least ten years I've been involved in chapter and International CCs. One commmon theme that I've seen is that on any given day, there are about thirty percent of the climbers who will have a chance at winning the Master's. The rest of us will file in behind them. If you think that you are part of the 30%, you should compete and give it all you've got. If you're in the field behind them, with me , then participate and have a good time. My goal has always been to do well in the AR and Work Climb and finish solidly in the middle of the pack. The rest of the day is a picnic. Its been fun to compete and be there to cheer on my group and share tips. 

There is always a need for more volunteers at the events. If you're concerned about getting hurt, then you should be on the committee and give your energy and spirit to make your chapter event the best that it can be. 

When I've judged at chapter and ITCC events I've always learned some really good techniques that have made me a better climber. If I hadn't taken the time to attend the events I know that I wouldn't be as good a climber as I am right now. Putting the tips and techniques to work has made my job easier and more fun. How can you beat that?

Another part of the TCC that too many people forget about is the opportunity to make new friends. After helping out at as many chapter TCCs in the US and being at the ITCC for many years, I've met "cousins" from many places. This family is sure a lot of fun!

I'm looking forward to meeting some AS folks in Montreal. I plan on helping out at the rec climb on Field Day. Look me up. I'll be the one with the modified Butterfly saddle 

Tom


----------



## underwor (Jul 22, 2003)

I competed twice in TCC. In 1994 in Portage la Prairie took 4th place, 1995 in Weyburn, Sask. took 3rd out of 19. Used the older techniques, but learned a lot of new ones. I would suggest competing to anyone who has some experience and a desire to learn more. Just don't wait until you are 47 to do it the first time like I did. I still want to do it one more time, 60 would be a good age I think. 

Bob Underwood


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 24, 2003)

*Women in the profession-I'm all for it*

I apprenticed this woman for 4 days last year. She came up from Costa Rica, wanted the 'fast track'. I suggested the 'safe track'.

She was a bi-lingual whitewater raft guide, killer kayaker, surfer chick, mountain bike goddess, tarpon fishing guide, eco-tourism director and adventure racer, as well as mother of two teen kids.

I have never met anyone with quite the awesome set of credentials. She was serious about footlocking and had a goal to go back to the 'touristy' areas and prune trees over swimming pools and eating areas- mostly pole pruner and Silky Saw stuff - but she wanted the fundamentals of safe climbing. What a spirit!

I paid her in money and gear, turned her on to arboristsite.com and wished her the best in her pursuits. Wish there were more out there like her. Attitude, will and desire, and an innate confidence that powerfully overshadowed her budding knowledge. 

_bleep - JPS_


----------



## raupo (Jul 24, 2003)

There are a few female climber's here in London(England) even an all female tree crew.I've watched a female thin a large beech out and with a 020t there was nothing to pick between her and a man of the same experiance level.I wonder if this would change when "taking down" a large tree when its necessary to use a big saw.


----------



## kf_tree (Jul 24, 2003)

i had to go back and delete all my posts in this thread. i'm embarrassed to be apart of it now......getting to disrespectfull for me.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 24, 2003)

In gymnastics lady's have the balance beam as an expression of feminity/ balance. Without the higher shoulder,neck etc. muslces and wider, heavier pelvic cradle they have a lower center of balance, prolly suited to some tree climbing stuff too.

Also, that lower center of balance, keeps them from flying off uneven parallel bars during some of the spins around on waist.

Along with lighter bodies; that if they can combine with a sleek, tenacious feline musclature (mmmm and prowess)can balance out a lot of what ya feel they might be missing.

Also, by conscentrating more on technique than overpowering the giants, logically in time could pass some others by.

IMLHO

:alien:

Edit, by the giants ; i mean the trees we try to overpower as if ants to matchsticks.


----------



## che (Jul 24, 2003)

I've always admired women who will stick it out and enter a predominantly male field. Not because of the jobs themselves, but of what they will 'put up with' to get there. And "No"....I don't believe a woman has anymore 'right' to a job she can't do than a male.

This last post describing 'wonder woman' is a great example. VERY flattering description, I enjoyed it immensely, made me think this is a woman who really has it together. Then...with a couple ill chosen words...she's reduced to a piece of meat. It's very, very confusing. But....it's what women put up with sometimes to get the 'priviledge' to earn a living.

There are two ways to work with men. One is a 'man' working with a 'woman'. That sucks (excuse me.) Two <b>people</b> getting the job done, one happens to be male and the other female....THAT's more what I'm used to, and the only thing I'll accept. Sometimes there are inherent male/female tendancies that have us working sometimes differently, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing....in fact....meshed in the right way, works great.

JMHO,
Che


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kf_tree _
> *i had to go back and delete all my posts in this thread. i'm embarrassed to be apart of it now......getting to disrespectfull for me. *



Good for you Ken!

I'm not reading all the posts these days, so yall need to let us know when people are getting stupid.

TM- is your wife aware of that?


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 24, 2003)

*No disrespect intended*

You guys, I committed a social faux pas and with my tail between my legs, I step out here and apologise. JP Bleeped me out and other commented.

I was being funny, but lost track of the fact that I'm in a professional arena. I ask that those few indiscriminate words not be a basis of judgement. It won't happen again. -TM-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 14, 2005)

So, any new female climbers?


----------



## diltree (Jul 14, 2005)

John Sanborn...There are many that believe your comments about gays are equally offensive. In the state of Mass all men and women are equal by law no matter the sexual orientation.


----------



## darkstar (Jul 15, 2005)

iv enever met a female tree climber who could crank a husky 394 xp while hanging or standing on spikes ... and then cut a huge knotch in a 4 foot dia. tree ? is there one?


----------



## SteveBullman (Jul 15, 2005)

if there is i'll be the first to take my hat off to her


----------



## jamie (Jul 15, 2005)

*beer*

and i'll be the first to buy her a beer

jamie


----------



## Stumper (Jul 15, 2005)

Dark, I fail to see much relevance between being a climber and being able to crank a 395 in the tree on spikes. I have been climbing for decades and have never cranked a 395 aloft-could I do so? I have no doubt that I COULD but I have seldom needed a large saw in the tree and NEVER have I needed a 395 in the tree.

I have met one lady who climbs-I haven't seen her climb but we talked about climbing a bit while working together at The RMC-TCC. She could have registered as a contestant and taken the ladies"win" since there were no others but she didn't want that kind of win nor did she want to embarass herself-she made no claim to great climbing skills. I have no claim to great climbing skills either-I climb. I get work done. I'm a good arborist but I'm not a great climber. So what?


----------



## darkstar (Jul 15, 2005)

well stumper ,, ive had to crank a 394 xp many times to cut huge wood ..i usually hang from above cut my knotch and most of the back cut befor coming lower onto my laynerd ... the 372 will work most times its just when you really want speed in really big wood and there is no other way ... besides it just about as easy to crank any of those models the 394 just weighs more ... my boss in katoomba australia regularly sent up the 272 ... there are some big trees in those parts ... and its simply eaisier with a longer bar and more power .... im really suprised there are climbers with say 10 or more years exp. that have ent had a big cut situation arise .... i dunno ?


----------



## SteveBullman (Jul 15, 2005)

how about cranking a 3120 up a tree then, now thats hard.

id like to see someone crank up some of the big old saws up a tree. im talking pre-decompresion valve jobbies


----------



## rbtree (Jul 15, 2005)

stephen, you mean like my high compression older 066.?....That puppy is hard to start, on the ground...

At least the 3120 has a compression release...it is not that easy to handle aloft, with its 42 inch bar.....for this little squirt.... I've had to use it in a tree just a few times...

It's the rare tree where I need either till I hit the ground; the PS 7900 by Dan Henry with 32 bar is usually the ticket.


----------



## Nature's Way (Jul 15, 2005)

*I do it naturally*

 Well, couldn't help but read this, I am a female 39. I have been climbing since 2002. As a matter a fact I posted a thread asking about basics of climbing and John Paul Sanborne told me to get that book Tree climbers companion, so I did and the rest just followed. Am still climbing, have my own business, and when things get deep....I bring in a more experienced climber. Have a great crew! Haven't had any old men break out the lawn chairs to watch lately, probably cause it's too hot. Get alot of comments, on how and why, but it just feels great. I won the axe throwing comp. when timbersports came to town. Well, anyways, I know when I have a question, guys, I know where to come.....thanks to you all.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 15, 2005)

Welcome, Female39!

Do you like burgers?

http://***************/treehouse/files/cropped_burger_100.jpg


----------



## Nature's Way (Jul 15, 2005)

*now thats a top notch sandwich*

Oh yeah and I forgot to tell you all I got a Jonsered for my birthday!!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 15, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Stumper (Jul 16, 2005)

Dan, She got a Jonsered-That means Red and Black-the most handsome color scheme extant for chainsaws.

Dark, My point is that ,while some jobs may require a big saw in the tree, most do not. I have never taken anything Bigger than a Husky 268 into the tree that I can recall. Of course when we get into the 4 CID class saws and up they are all hefty saws and they all can pull big bars. I don't think I have ever used more than a 24" bar aloft either. I know that there are trees and situations where longer bars would be needed but they haven't been a factor in my practice of the trade.


----------



## SteveBullman (Jul 16, 2005)

rbtree said:


> stephen, you mean like my high compression older 066.?....That puppy is hard to start, on the ground...
> 
> At least the 3120 has a compression release...it is not that easy to handle aloft, with its 42 inch bar.....for this little squirt.... I've had to use it in a tree just a few times...
> 
> It's the rare tree where I need either till I hit the ground; the PS 7900 by Dan Henry with 32 bar is usually the ticket.



thats the one rb. and i believe theres an 076 or an 078 is it?
i tried to start one of those once in the wet and gave up, the thing was so dammhard to pull and my hand kept slipping off the wet pull start handle


----------



## NeTree (Jul 16, 2005)

I can think of plenty of uses for a 120 pound female climber.

Sometimes agility and finesse "outweigh" brute strength.


----------



## Nature's Way (Jul 16, 2005)

Red.....best birthday gift I ever got! Your wife would love it. Some may think she's crazy, but knowone will mess with her!


----------



## underwor (Jul 16, 2005)

As I tell the young ladies who have gone through my program, times have changed. We routinely used Super 66 Homelite with 36" bar in big elms in Youngstown in the 60's. I was a 120 pound giant at that time myself. Now the saws weigh half as much and the compression release and solid state ignition makes the starting a matter of being able to pull a rope 6 inches if your groundie has warmed it up for you before sending it up. As to weight in the tree, a large saw requires a separate line according to ANSI, so the groundie can hold it up solid against the pulley or crotch while you start it, virtually eliminating kick. Times have changed. I do not want to go back myself.


----------



## darkstar (Jul 16, 2005)

that would be a good one the groundie holding the weight of a big saw while you make a deep cut with a 32 inch bar haha har har... ansi have any of those admins ever climbed anything really big ... how bout huge crane removal .... what do you think rbtree? or master ... i say there is a time and a place for a big freaking saw in a tree... for example when there is no crane or bucket acess and the situation is reallt tight houses on all sides and so you have to cut frisbees ..... ? and or choke huge wood .... common .... it is true compression release makes it eaiser to crank ... but most climbers will haul up a big saw so they "can get er done "


----------



## darkstar (Jul 16, 2005)

NE. TREE dude that is some of the worst geettarr playin i ever heard .... you and me could rock ...... we should hit a tune or 2 sometime i ve always wanted to play with some one as bad as me .......yo dark


----------



## NeTree (Jul 16, 2005)

darkstar said:


> NE. TREE dude that is some of the worst geettarr playin i ever heard .... you and me could rock ...... we should hit a tune or 2 sometime i ve always wanted to play with some one as bad as me .......yo dark



ROFLMAO!

Not bad for one-handed, tho!


----------



## darkstar (Jul 16, 2005)

one handed ??? in the pic shows 2 hands ? oh well we would make a hit... ill try and post a song ...


----------



## NeTree (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, sorta... had my left hand nearly cut off in an accident a long time ago.


----------



## teamtree (Jul 16, 2005)

We have a part-time female climber. Her father is an excellant climber. Will hire her after she graduates from college.

Great climbing skills, attention to detail and efficient.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 16, 2005)

A college graduate, full time tree climber?

Are you shatting me?


----------



## darkstar (Jul 16, 2005)

ne tree what happened ? kudos to you for playing ... the left hand action is hard ... hey have you tried / played the dulcimer ? its awesome would be good for you as the left or rt can be changed .... 
did u have a saw acccident ? i nearly cut my leg off once in A TREE doc said i d never walk again correctly ...yeah rt. it did take along time though .... dark


----------



## darkstar (Jul 16, 2005)

i like ode to an obsession nice


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 17, 2005)

diltree said:


> John Sanborn...There are many that believe your comments about gays are equally offensive.





> I'm gone for one day and the trolls come out from under the rocks
> 
> How bought this, there is a big, hairy, gay bodybuilder on the crew who keeps yelling how he digs your butt.


Actually that was an anecdote from vicariouse experiance. While in the USMC I was at a party and a man of that description, with more then a little spirits in him started hitting on my buddy.

My use of the anecdote was to put into perspective how a stright guy would feel getting harrased by a person he would have no interest in whatso ever.

While I am hetrocentricly chauvenistic, and am uncomfortable in "that" crowd", I do believe that "all men are created equal". And women too, know one should be allowed to make a fellow employee uncomfortable.

Maybe next time you should ask people to elaborate on their post instead of jumping to conclusions.

Oh and the first paragraph is because so many people were making disparaging remarks about female climbers.


----------



## diltree (Jul 18, 2005)

*John*

Thank you for your explanation, I am also of the belief that all men and women are created equally and deserve equal rights, in all aspects of life including the work place. I didn't mean to jump to any conclusions, I just wanted to stress universal tolerance of, culture, gender, and sexuality, is the only way to treat others. In retrospect, maybe it was I, who should have elaborated in detail when Posting. You seem like a good guy John. Sorry, if i jumped to any conclusions with my post.


----------



## a sheila (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## a sheila (Jul 28, 2014)

I am 48. I still climb once a week or so. I am no great technical climber. I go up drop tops- set ropes or limb them up. I am too beat for big pruning jobs. Years ago we had a crane and I did took apart some good sized trees. Those days are past but I still enjoy doing easy trees.


----------



## snowyman (Jul 28, 2014)

That's great good on you, at 48 you've got a few years left yet.

If we can track down some of these guys you'll get a beer and a hat.


----------



## JMcC (Jul 28, 2014)

Good stuff sheila!


----------



## capetrees (Aug 5, 2014)

No offense to the ladies but I've never been able to work comfortably around women, regardless of the profession. I've always been blue collar labor and have worked with women on the crew or on the site at times but never got comfortable.

Ok, attack now.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 5, 2014)

I worked with several women groundies, but I only know one climber and she's a first rate pro. Women don't bother me none.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I worked with several women groundies, but I only know one climber and she's a first rate pro. Women don't bother me none.



So,,,,,,,,go tend your site,,,,,


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 5, 2014)

MasterBlaster said:


> I worked with several women groundies, but I only know one climber and she's a first rate pro. Women don't bother me none.



Of course women don't bother you....its like the rest of us working with guys......no attraction whatsoever


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

So jealous,,,,,,,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## gorman (Aug 5, 2014)

It'd be hard for me to drop a numero deuce in the back of the chip truck if I have a lady on the crew. Just sayin.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 5, 2014)

Believe me, she wouldn't GAS.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 5, 2014)

I feel sorry for him. He politely lashes out because he has nothing,, nothing, sad
Jeff


----------



## Zale (Aug 5, 2014)

So my post gets deleted because I stated a fact that Master Bieber admitted to?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm all for female climbers! I say... bring em on!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 6, 2014)

Sad little man,,,


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ha yea ...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 6, 2014)

Check out his thread on gay climbers, maybe he's feeling insecure these days


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Where is that ?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 6, 2014)

I knew you'd love it, bro!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 6, 2014)

I worked with a lady when I worked for the landscape maintenance and tree company , she was a great boss she was the friend if the owners mom , and she was a pretty awesome older lady .


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks like it got axed already


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 6, 2014)

As far as a climber is concerned , if she can do her job without making mine harder I don't care of she has a vagina or a penis I care not at all


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 6, 2014)

gorman said:


> It'd be hard for me to drop a numero deuce in the back of the chip truck if I have a lady on the crew. Just sayin.



I had a female groundie, she had no problem having a squat in the back of the truck. A little communication and respect and all's good.


----------



## yarightdawg (Aug 10, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> As far as a climber is concerned , if she can do her job without making mine harder I don't care of she has a vagina or a penis I care not at all


I care if she has one


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2014)

Why ? LOL does it affect the tree removal process ?


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 10, 2014)

Shh. Don't ask, don't tell!!!


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Aug 11, 2014)

I am not a woman but have been told that I sometimes climb like one.


----------



## EcoTreeCo (Aug 12, 2014)

My four year old daughter is itching to climb. Anyone know where we can try on some tiny climbing harnesses. We went to REI and they looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 12, 2014)

It's on there website , children's harnesses' that is......


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 12, 2014)

I had a woman climber for two days. She showed up an hour late, first day. Muscled like a guy, reddish tan skin, tats, muscle T-shirt, packed in jogging bra, rolled cuff jeans, boots, greasy hair. She took off up the tree and pruned it in fine fashion while I climbed and pruned another one. Apologized for being late as she left for the day, told me she'd be early, the next day. The next day she was an hour and a half late. Worked, left, and I never saw her again.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 13, 2014)

Heck, it sounded like she just mighta worked out if she coulda just got over her tardiness. Bummer.


----------

